
Ask HN: Presto vs. Spark SQL for Adhoc Analysis - Anurag8701
I have used Spark and found it to be scalable and Spark SQL seems good for ad-hoc queries too.<p>But most companies use Presto for there ad-hoc analysis. Why is it so that companies prefer Presto over Spark SQL for adhoc analysis
======
rubinelli
I haven't worked with Spark SQL specifically, but in my use case Presto
returned results from simple queries much faster than Spark using EMR. For
exploratory analysis, a quick turnaround is crucial.

